# How to put letters on to wood.



## Harrygary (3 Sep 2013)

Hi. I was wondering what is the best way to put letters or pictures on to wood. Would it be Mod Podge or PVA glue? I want to print letters off and scroll saw them out for different projects. Many Thanks Gary (homer)


----------



## powertools (3 Sep 2013)

I print mine on to self adhesive labels and stick them to the wood.


----------



## stevebuk (3 Sep 2013)

hi Gary, i use pritt stick to glue them on, works for me..


----------



## ChrisR (3 Sep 2013)

Gary.

The method I use with all patterns, is to first cover the surface with masking tape, then stick the pattern to the masking tape with Ptitt Stick (Staples Brand) as its a lot cheaper than Pritt.

The reason for the masking tape first is for ease of removal from the wood surface after cutting out, Pritt straight to the wood, and it will take you as long to remove the pattern as it did to cut it out.

Hope this helps.

Take Care.

Chris R.


----------



## stevebuk (3 Sep 2013)

ChrisR":afr3hdoh said:


> Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is true unless you have a belt sander(like me)


----------



## Harrygary (3 Sep 2013)

Thanks for your help , your answers all make sense many thanks Gary


----------



## mac1012 (3 Sep 2013)

My method is the same as steves , I pritt stick mine straight on , sanding the pattern off with my makita palm sander takes about twenty seconds far less time than me putting masking tape on(and definatley less time than cutting the piece out) and as I sand my work to a smooth finish it makes sense to kill two birds with one stone , my wood I buy invariably has imperfections in them a mark here a dint there so I like to bring it up smooth ,the Makita palm sander is not brutal and is very good for 65 pound and accepts velcrove and plain sheets I prefer hermes velcrove perforated sheets from axminster and I have it hooked up to my record dust extractor if anyone knows of any suppliers that sells wood that is perfect and smooth ready for oiling then please let me know  

also with items such as my reindeer that I am making a lot off I stick the pattern pieces down say enough for ten on the plywood board then rough cut around the parts then cut out each piece on the scroll saw , if I was using masking tape I would have to tape the whole board up first before I stuck all the patterns on the board it would take far too much time to do that and as sell my work and time is money it wouldn't work for me.The birch ply I use has a good veneer , plenty enough to take the pattern of quickly and get a nice smooth finish.

Now mount spray if you put too much on that is a pain in the ass to get rid off , prit stick extra strong no problem

mark


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Sep 2013)

Spraymount

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## ChrisR (4 Sep 2013)

mac1012":xjp33uzy said:


> My method is the same as steves , I pritt stick mine straight on , sanding the pattern off with my makita palm sander takes about twenty seconds far less time than me putting masking tape on(and definatley less time than cutting the piece out) and as I sand my work to a smooth finish it makes sense to kill two birds with one stone , my wood I buy invariably has imperfections in them a mark here a dint there so I like to bring it up smooth ,the Makita palm sander is not brutal and is very good for 65 pound and accepts velcrove and plain sheets I prefer hermes velcrove perforated sheets from axminster and I have it hooked up to my record dust extractor if anyone knows of any suppliers that sells wood that is perfect and smooth ready for oiling then please let me know
> 
> also with items such as my reindeer that I am making a lot off I stick the pattern pieces down say enough for ten on the plywood board then rough cut around the parts then cut out each piece on the scroll saw , if I was using masking tape I would have to tape the whole board up first before I stuck all the patterns on the board it would take far too much time to do that and as sell my work and time is money it wouldn't work for me.The birch ply I use has a good veneer , plenty enough to take the pattern of quickly and get a nice smooth finish.
> 
> ...



After many years experience and trying various methods, I will stick with my masking tape and Pritt stick method.

As for wood with imperfections, obtain wood from a quality supplier and you will not have this problem.

Have just taken delivery of £235.00 worth of Baltic Birch ply from (Woodstock, Falmouth, Cornwall), all sheets, without imperfections, if I was to find any, I know they would replace FOC. =D> 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (4 Sep 2013)

ChrisR"
Have just taken delivery of £235.00 worth of Baltic Birch ply from (Woodstock said:


> It'd probably cost that much again to have it delivered to Yorkshire. :mrgreen:


----------



## ChrisR (4 Sep 2013)

Martin, very true, I realise how lucky I am to have such a supplier local to me.

Any delivery only £10.00, (Cornwall area) or if order is over £500.00, delivery is free, I used to go and collect with car and trailer, but I could not make the round trip for £10.00, and as it’s a trip of about 20 miles, so its right on the limit of my travel from home. 8-[ 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## mac1012 (5 Sep 2013)

I guess we all have preferred methods chris and I will stick with my method which for me is quicker and easier 

my birch ply is good quality thanks but I still like to give it a final sand.

As for quality of wood never had any returns yet , any sort of pine and hard woods do need a final sand to get ready for wax and oil hence my preferred method of having a masking tape free zone.


----------



## Chippygeoff (5 Sep 2013)

As Mark has said, we all have our own preferences. Personally I prefer to use masking tape as it would take to long to sand the pattern off glues straight to the wood. I only use 18mm hardwoods and when I get my wood from my supplier it has been planed and smooth. Peeling the masking tape off only takes a couple of seconds and then I use my Bosch palm sander with 220 grit to get it super smooth, which again, only takes a few seconds.


----------



## ChrisR (5 Sep 2013)

I agree, we all have our preferences, which now gives the original poster, a few options to try and to see which if any suits him best, job done. 


Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## JustBen (5 Sep 2013)

I use spray mount. 
The Works sell large cans of Elmers for £3 iirc. 
I found it to be of the same quality as 3M but for a fraction of the price.
Easy to remove/adjust.


----------



## martinka (5 Sep 2013)

benjimano":1r2t926k said:


> I use spray mount.
> The Works sell large cans of Elmers for £3 iirc.
> I found it to be of the same quality as 3M but for a fraction of the price.
> Easy to remove/adjust.



When I saw this mentioned a week or so back, I paid a visit to both local "The Works" outlets, and no Elmers to be seen.


----------



## scrimper (5 Sep 2013)

martinka":1g35o4s2 said:


> benjimano":1g35o4s2 said:
> 
> 
> > I use spray mount.
> ...



Same here!


----------



## JustBen (7 Sep 2013)

scrimper":2glkjyqh said:


> martinka":2glkjyqh said:
> 
> 
> > benjimano":2glkjyqh said:
> ...



Maybe it was a limited offer. I was quite surprised to see it at that price though. The equivalent size 3M can is about £10-£15.
I did see a 400ml/500ml 3M can in 'the range for £10.99 or there abouts. A lot cheaper than I've seen it elsewhere.


----------



## JustBen (7 Sep 2013)

See... Not fibbing. Lol


----------



## scrimper (7 Sep 2013)

We didn't think you were, some of these offers are often regional.


----------



## martinka (7 Sep 2013)

I could have done with some last night. When I was cutting the Spock portrait, the pattern kept lifting. I had used some B&Q spray.

Martin.


----------

